# What's the last book you read



## ScrubWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

and I don't mean comic book or graphic novel .

Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein  (this book btw is way different and way better than the movie)


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 27, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53770

Am currently reading _Tales of Ordinary Madness_ by Bukowski, anyway.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 27, 2009)

_Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.   Before that, I started reading _Gods and Generals_ before my bookmark buggered off and that went to hell.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 27, 2009)

Death Metal Music: The Passion and Politics of a Subculture 

Majority of the KJV Bible

The God Delusion


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

1984.  Good times.
I am currently reading "Contemporary Abstract Algebra Seventh Edition" by this Joseph A. Gallian guy who I have never heard of before.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2009)

The Philosophy Of Punk: More Than Noise! by Craig O'Hara

A lot of _Maximumrocknroll_ bias but decent overview of the whole scene circa 1999. Needed it for a paper, the DIY section.

Great photos by the author, one of Chris Hannah playing nude and one of Pig Champion playing guitar sitting in a chair with his massive gut hanging out


----------



## Sernion (Nov 27, 2009)

Angels and Demons

Trying not to read it too fast to save it for my 13 hours long bus trip after a few days.
Which is not working out too well..


----------



## theLight (Nov 27, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 27, 2009)

Stephen King's Carrie

Liked it until Carrie started to go nuts.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 27, 2009)

_Moreta, Dragonlady of Pern_. I think I read it... 12 years ago now? lol


----------



## Barak (Nov 27, 2009)

Deadly Decision


----------



## Stawks (Nov 27, 2009)

Finished _Sirens of Titan_ by Kurt Vonnegut, Jr., a few weeks ago.

Before that, if you don't include graphic novels... Hell, I'm not even sure what my last book was. American Gods or Neuromancer or Snow Crash or sumthin.


----------



## DissidentLove (Nov 27, 2009)

_Inca Gold_ by Clive Cussler (shut up, it's his last one that's even halfway good).

_The Mote In God's Eye_ by Niven/Pournelle.

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 27, 2009)

The Electric Acid Kool-Aid Test by Tom Wolfe
working on The Rest is Noise by Alex Ross


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Nov 27, 2009)

"The War of the Dwarves" by one Markus Heitz.
The author is a Krautlander, but someone's translated his book into English.
While not as good as Tolkien, it's still way better than Eragon.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Nov 27, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein  (this book btw is way different and way better than the movie)


Agreed!
And I think they (the movie industry) should make a movie that's closer to the novel, preferably in retro-scifi style, because the book itself is rather old (1959).


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 27, 2009)

Winkuru said:


> Stephen King's Carrie
> 
> Liked it until Carrie started to go nuts.



I'd only read two King novels, and I found _Carrie_ to be far weaker than _Cujo_. The characters seemed disturbingly underdeveloped to me.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

If textbooks count, then "Applied Linear Regression Models", 4e, by Kutner, Nachtsheim and Neter.

If only general-reading books count, then... hmm... probably something by Dan Abnett, S. Andrew Swann or Fritz Lieber.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 27, 2009)

Maximum Ride - James Patterson. Good book. Rereading all 5 of them.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Tabasco (Nov 27, 2009)

The Fox Woman by Kij Johnson, nice bit of unconventional "furry" fantasy

Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton

Tao Te Ching

And if you want good Stephen King, read Misery or Skeleton Crew. Take it from an avid fan, he's got hits and misses.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *snip*
> 
> Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton
> 
> *snip*


 
another book that was better than the movie.

Just finished Animal Farm by George Orwell , starting on  We Were Soldiers Once...And Young by Lt Gen Moore and Joseph Galloway


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 27, 2009)

The Clouds by Aristophanes.  Wonderful example of toilet humor, circa 400 B.C.  

I am currently preparing to read The Symposium by Plato.  I have only read the blurb on the back and already it terrifies me.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 27, 2009)

Last one I finished was In Cold Blood by Truman Capote for English class, great book.

Right now I'm reading One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey and The Golden Compass by Phillip Pullman.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

La Religieuse - Diderot


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2009)

Going Postal, by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## JarlArild (Nov 27, 2009)

The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism


----------



## kazroo (Nov 28, 2009)

night by elie wiesel.
i love holocaust books..
fuck. no wonder why everyone thinks i'm a nazi. =| (im not btw. XD)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 10, 2009)

"We were soldiers once...and young" by Lt Gen Harold G. Moore and Joseph L. Galloway. 

This was probably the most detailed/personal account of combat that I've ever read. Good read; couldn't put it down.


----------



## goose (Dec 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_before_sundown This and you should too.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 10, 2009)

Big Fish, by Daniel Wallis


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Last book I read was "Infected" by Scott Sigler. I flew through that book, I tell you. Such an engaging story. I put the sequel to it on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## goose (Dec 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Death Metal Music: The Passion and Politics of a Subculture
> 
> Majority of the KJV Bible
> 
> The God Delusion



I never actually thought that a book list can make someone look like a douche, but I stand corrected.


----------



## gitsie (Dec 12, 2009)

Wizard's first rule by Terry Goodkind


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

_A Spot of Bother_ by Mark Haddon.

I'm still reading it, actually, I can't remember what I read before it.
The husband just had a _situation _and attempted to cut off a patch of eczema on his thigh with a pair of scissors.

...


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

John Grisham is a god <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> John Grisham



...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 12, 2009)

Traveller. Historical fiction of the Civil War as seen through the eyes of Robert E. Lee's horse, Traveller.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> ...



NUU

so what if I like Lawyer Crime novels?  mabye I wanna be a lawyer *huffs*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> NUU
> 
> so what if I like Lawyer Crime novels?  mabye I wanna be a lawyer *huffs*



That's what Phoenix Wright is for, damnit.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> That's what Phoenix Wright is for, damnit.



I love him too.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> NUU
> 
> so what if I like Lawyer Crime novels?  mabye I wanna be a lawyer *huffs*



hey
i had a friend that wanted to become a lawyer
became head of the junior law team
was going to college for law
and she loved john grisham

she sells dildos now


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> hey
> i had a friend that wanted to become a lawyer
> became head of the junior law team
> was going to college for law
> ...



Haha I was kidding about being a lawyer, Imma be a phychologist


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Imma be a phycholawer.



Hurr.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Hurr.



Derp.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Haha I was kidding about being a lawyer, Imma be a phychologist



that's a weird field to get into
let me know if you ever actually do
im always looking to talk to more people in paleoenvironmental/ontology departments


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Derp.



You got me, I did spell lawyer wrong...

Be whatever you want, dhole-brah. Just not John Grisham. :3


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 12, 2009)

Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> that's a weird field to get into
> let me know if you ever actually do
> im always looking to talk to more people in paleoenvironmental/ontology departments


Yeah it's either musician or phychologist.  on second thought, that'd be kind of weird, because I could be like "Oh dude, your not so weird, I like to dress up as a Dhole and fap to anthro porn."


Harebelle said:


> You got me, I did spell lawyer wrong...
> 
> Be whatever you want, dhole-brah. Just not John Grisham. :3



Didn't he die?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Yeah it's either musician or phychologist.  on second thought, that'd be kind of weird, because I could be like "Oh dude, your not so weird, I like to dress up as a Dhole and fap to anthro porn."



yeah well
i thought you were trying to say 'phycology'


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Didn't he die?



How the Hell should I kn--


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah well
> i thought you were trying to say 'phycology'



Oh you thought i was talking about algae and shit.  lol



Harebelle said:


> How the Hell should I kn--



wait, hes alive.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

Moving on, did any of you furs attempt House of Leaves?

I had to stop, because it _went bloody insane_ in a rather non-conventional way and there wasn't enough about the house itself.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm almost done with House of Leaves.


Johnny reminds me of Henry Rollins
_

Only Revolutions_ is unreadable


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

^nah, haven't heard of it.  

Any of you furs read a great book called the Bible?  I hear its the shit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> ^nah, haven't heard of it.
> 
> Any of you furs read a great book called the Bible?  I hear its the shit.


Oh ho ho, you. *waggles finger*
Love the bit where God _completely loses his shit_ in the first chapter.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Oh ho ho, you. *waggles finger*
> Love the bit where God _completely loses his shit_ in the first chapter.


 
I started to read it and got about as far as when everyone started "begat"-ing people and then living for several hundred years. I never made it all the way through Genesis. It is, however, on my list to be read early next year.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Oh ho ho, you. *waggles finger*
> Love the bit where God _completely loses his shit_ in the first chapter.



The majority of the Old Testament is God losing his shit.


----------

